# Went to a garage sale



## J.Kendall (Jul 30, 2010)

I picked up a Polaroid Land Camera Model 95. I found out a little bit about it from doing a quick search on the internet. Anyone here know any little details that may be necessary about it? I'm not really even sure how to shoot with it, because none of the internet articles I found explained it.


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 31, 2010)

I checked in at butkus.org, and found a manual for the Polaroid Land Camera Model 95A, 95B, 700. Maybe this might be some help to you.

Here's the link:Polaroid SX-70, SX-70 model 3, model 20, Polaroid 110A, polaroid pathfinder 110, polaroid propack, polaroid miniportrait, 150 / 800, Polaroid 250 land camera, Polaroid 330, 320, 95A, 95B, 700, Polaroid J33, J66, 900, Polaroid Pronto, Polaroid Spectra

It's the 18th one from the top on the page.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 1, 2010)

A lot of people are converting these cameras to graflok backs in order to create a 4x5 handheld rangefinder.

Check out this website for more info:http://homepages.ihug.com.au/~razzle/Polaroid/polaroid.html


----------

